# what r u listening right now?



## Quentin (9. Oktober 2001)

ok, solche threads muss es ja auf jedem board geben, also.. was hört ihr gerade jetzt in diesem moment?

jo, ich weiß.. diese frage veranlasst alle hier, schnell das lieblingslied reinzuschreiben, damit alle wissen was man so "cooles" hört, aber hey,... ich bleib ehrlich 



> *D:\mp3\Live\Led Zeppelin - Stairway To Heaven.mp3*



bin nur grad auf die idee gekommen, weil ich hier in der firma endlich wieder sound habe ( grml wer hat mir meine boxen geklaut? *g* )

schießt los 

*edit: * bitte nur ein lied pro user, danke *g-zughaleon* hehe 

regards


----------



## ghaleon (9. Oktober 2001)

l'âme immortelle - bitterkeit


----------



## Jan Seifert (9. Oktober 2001)

also, bitte jetzt kein gelabber über mein musikgeschmack



<center>
*2Pac - letter 2 my unborn child* </center>


----------



## addïct (9. Oktober 2001)

bjork - aurora


----------



## foxx21 (9. Oktober 2001)

na ja *g* kann man ja nicht so richtig viel erkennen 

Blink182 - First date


----------



## radio (9. Oktober 2001)

*the benjamines -- sophia on the stereo*

nagut auch testpost


----------



## schoRne (9. Oktober 2001)

grad läuft:
cky - disengage the simulator


----------



## Kaprolactam (9. Oktober 2001)

Gerade läuft:
<h3><center>Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb</center></h3>

Kaprolactam


----------



## HeRaTiK (9. Oktober 2001)

mykill miers - Raw Shit


----------



## ghaleon (9. Oktober 2001)

ramstein - feuer frei


----------



## lUpuS (9. Oktober 2001)

blink 182 - mutt


----------



## Shiivva (9. Oktober 2001)

Dubstar - Stars
(grad zuvor Muse - New Born)


----------



## ghaleon (9. Oktober 2001)

tumor - gerhirnschrauber


----------



## ghaleon (9. Oktober 2001)

k quentin ich hoer jetzt auf


----------



## Mayday (9. Oktober 2001)

also grade hab ich

Deftones - My own Summer 
gehört danach 

Hive - Ultrasonic 
und nun hör ich

Suicide Commando - Hellraiser (Psychopath ver.2) 

May


----------



## Scalé (9. Oktober 2001)

Rammstein - Spieluhr


----------



## HeRaTiK (9. Oktober 2001)

Perverted Monks - doin it


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (9. Oktober 2001)

jetzt gerade im momentanen augenbick

lagwagon - unfurnished

so und jetzt geh ich wech, tschö mit Ü


----------



## NeoX (9. Oktober 2001)

*...*

jetzte gerade is...
dj maui - back with the bass am laufen dranne...


----------



## ghaleon (9. Oktober 2001)

sorry aber ich konnte mich nicht beherrschen

eisregen - feindbild mensch


----------



## Moartel (9. Oktober 2001)

Steppenwolf - Born to be wild

Aber eigentlich ist mir das egal weil ich nur ein wenig Gedudel beim surfen will und meine mp3s nie selber sauge sondern immer nur ein paar Gigs auf LANs sauge.


----------



## DjDee (9. Oktober 2001)

dj antoine - going back to my roots


----------



## GoLLuM (9. Oktober 2001)

missy elliot/timbaland/magooo - here we come !!! das rult das leid!

cya
g:


----------



## schoRne (10. Oktober 2001)

eläkeläiset - elän humpalla


----------



## Nakuma (10. Oktober 2001)

faithless -  we come one


----------



## schiieech (10. Oktober 2001)

funny thread 
listen to right now.....

<center>*paula - als es passiere [andreas dorau rmx]*</center>

s.


----------



## Comander_Keen (10. Oktober 2001)

Abend...

also bei mir läuft gerade Soulfly - Jump da fuck up
und danach                Soulfly - Terrorist

das rockt%) %) %) !!!

MfG  Comander_Keen


----------



## Quentin (10. Oktober 2001)

soulfly rockt sowieso 

(um mal meine eigene 'regel' zu brechen...)


> *D:\mp3\Pop-Rock\IGGY POP -- THE PASSENGER.mp3*



danach



> *slipknot - the heretic anthem*




if you're 555
then i'm 666

 :|


----------



## Shiivva (10. Oktober 2001)

Jetzt hör ich: Nickelback - How you remind me...ist aber schon fast zu Ende...danach kommt Ladytron - The way that I found you 

Was man für Musik hört, sagt sooooooo viel über einen aus, oder nicht?!


----------



## Chris Kurt (10. Oktober 2001)

bran van 3000 - astounded


----------



## shiver (10. Oktober 2001)

Pepe Deluxe - Woman in Blue
dann
donots - Room With A View
monster magnet - space lord (GEIL!)


----------



## AUToPSY (10. Oktober 2001)

das zieh ich mir grad rein.
isn fettes lied.
da muss ich doch glatt an den "NEHMT IHR DROGEN ?" thread von psyclic denken  würd da gut reinpassen


----------



## Psyclic (10. Oktober 2001)




----------



## She (10. Oktober 2001)

Eigentlich hab ich grad den Digimon Soundtrack gehört (im Fernsehn)
Cooles thread jetzt weiss ich wiider was ich a weng saugen könnte...thx 

      Bad Religion-Dream of Unity
      Weezer-Don`t let go
      Merlin Manson-Sweet Dreams


She


----------



## ghaleon (10. Oktober 2001)

misanthrope - der tod

@shiivva
stimmt schon


----------



## shiver (10. Oktober 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von She _
> *
> Merlin Manson-Sweet Dreams
> *




und schon wieder so ein rechtschreibgenie hier... aua.

shiver@themoment:

garbage - #1 crush


----------



## She (10. Oktober 2001)

*Umentschuldigungbittet*
*Nicht perfekt is*
Aber kannst du mir sagen wie es dann geschrieben wird?

REM-Losing my Religion
She


----------



## shiver (10. Oktober 2001)

marilyn manson.
von dem hör ich übrigens grad

great big white world.


----------



## She (10. Oktober 2001)

*Mist*

Ok 
*schämt sich*
Nagut..soooo viele Buchstaben..da kann ma schon mal an Fehler machen!
 
Merilyn Manson!
Muss gleich mal bei Ihm/Ihr anrufen und mich entschudigen...

Millencollin-Fox
Thx Shiver...böser fehler von mir 
She


----------



## shiver (10. Oktober 2001)

*Re: Mist*



> _Original geschrieben von She _
> *Merilyn Manson!
> Muss gleich mal bei Ihm/Ihr anrufen und mich entschudigen...
> *



ack!!!

MARILYN MANSON!


----------



## She (10. Oktober 2001)

Verdammt....so was passiert auch nur mir....
*jetzt lieber nix mehr sagt*


----------



## MrBarcode (10. Oktober 2001)

Save Ferris - Build me up Buttercup

//edit: da fällt mir auf: was tät ich nur ohne subwoofer!!!


----------



## JuRrAsStOiL (10. Oktober 2001)

<h3><b>TOOL - prison ***</b></H3>


----------



## shiver (10. Oktober 2001)

ah, prison s3x.... geiles lied.


----------



## schoRne (10. Oktober 2001)

moin!

eben lief:
alien ant farm - smooth criminal

jetzt läuft:
pennywise - my own country

und gleich läuft:
suicidal tendencies - pop song


----------



## NeoX (10. Oktober 2001)

*...*

jetzt grade läuft blink 182 - first date!!!


----------



## Shiivva (10. Oktober 2001)

cardigans - explode
und danach cardigans - my favourite game (eins meiner fav-songs meiner fav-band )


----------



## Mayday (10. Oktober 2001)

Atari Teenage Riot - Atari Teenage Riot
Atari Teenage Riot - Deutschland has gotta die

...

May


----------



## ghaleon (10. Oktober 2001)

eisregen - futter fuer die schweine

lol@she


----------



## Nils Hitze (10. Oktober 2001)

*Bin auch ehrlich ..*

Metallica - Of Wolf and Man's


----------



## ghaleon (10. Oktober 2001)

misantrophe - nekrophilie


----------



## HeRaTiK (10. Oktober 2001)

Dilated Peoples - 05 -  Heavy Rotation (feat. Tha Liks)



e-dit: cardigans - my favourite game  yeah! lieb das lied voll...


----------



## JuRrAsStOiL (10. Oktober 2001)

TOOL - parabola

"This body holding me reminds me of my own mortality. 
Embrace this moment. Remember. we are eternal.
all this pain is an illusion...."

als nächstes kommt disposition


----------



## MrBarcode (10. Oktober 2001)

Apollo 440 - Ain't talkin' 'bout dub
Kruder&Dorfmeister - Spellbound
Nicole Willis - All the Time (Roberto Rodriguez rmx)

... die letzten 3 lieder


----------



## ghaleon (10. Oktober 2001)

endraum - der traeumer der keiner ist


----------



## Lord Rabe (10. Oktober 2001)

lamb - gorecki (2.28 die nächsten 35 sekunden sind göttergleich...)


----------



## Nakuma (10. Oktober 2001)

komplettes album blank and jones - nightclubbing


----------



## Moartel (10. Oktober 2001)

The Police - So lonely


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (10. Oktober 2001)

a perfect circle - orestes
ratm - bulls on parade


----------



## JuRrAsStOiL (11. Oktober 2001)

a perfect circle roxx !
Morgen werd ich mal schauen ob ich Mer de Noms
irgendwo finde. Wollte ich mir schon länger
kaufen, aber das Alter .


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (11. Oktober 2001)

naja apc und tool liegen ja nah bei einander


----------



## JuRrAsStOiL (11. Oktober 2001)

woran das wohl liegen mag .... 
*hüstel* *reupser* <b>maynard</b> *hüstel* *röchel* *ggg*


----------



## shiver (11. Oktober 2001)

garbage - untouchable
danach
cardigans - my favorite game (scheint ja der renner hier zu sein)


----------



## Klon (11. Oktober 2001)

Seit gestern eigentlich nur noch Böse Onkelz - Deutschland im Herbst und Böse Onkelz - Das ist mein Leben


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (11. Oktober 2001)

system of a down - toxicity


----------



## JuRrAsStOiL (11. Oktober 2001)

endlich

a perfect circle - hollow


----------



## Cubina (11. Oktober 2001)

Ich hör grade 
Redman - Let's get dirty
und davor
MOR - Schlangen


----------



## ghaleon (11. Oktober 2001)

eisregen - das kleine leben


----------



## schoRne (11. Oktober 2001)

patrice - everyday good


----------



## Nakuma (11. Oktober 2001)

komplette album von  fragma - toca


----------



## HeRaTiK (11. Oktober 2001)

kool keith -The Girls Dont Like The Job


----------



## ghaleon (11. Oktober 2001)

eisregen - krebskolonie


----------



## AUToPSY (12. Oktober 2001)

bin wohl als einzigster wach oder wie ?

es läuft gerade
FETTES BROT - SCHWULE MÄDCHEN 

so .. nu is aber gut. muss ja schliesslich um 6 uhr raus ... 
ahhhhhh wie ich das liebe ... 2 std schlaf und dann arbeiten


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (12. Oktober 2001)

patrice - queens
patrice - lots of signs
apc - judith
weezer - island in the sun


----------



## shiver (12. Oktober 2001)

the clash - tainted love

LOL


----------



## Mayday (12. Oktober 2001)

Redman - Smash Sumthin 

MOTHERFUCKERS BLOW YA HORNS!!! 

May


----------



## Shiivva (12. Oktober 2001)

American Pie 2 Soundtrack...kommt irgendwie cool 
insbesondere: 3 Doors Down - Be like that


----------



## basti (12. Oktober 2001)

@ghaleon ... kewl, magste mir mal was davon schicken? 

REM - Drive 

was danach kommt weiss ich noch nich...


----------



## HeRaTiK (12. Oktober 2001)

american pie2 soundtrack is echt funny...




Dan The Automator - A Much Better Tomorrow - 02 - King of New York


----------



## basti (12. Oktober 2001)

Heroes Del Silencio - Entre Dos Tierras 


anm.d.R. von einzig gibts soweit ich weiß kei steigerung...
         deswegen heißt des auch einzige *fg*


----------



## ghaleon (12. Oktober 2001)

> @ghaleon ... kewl, magste mir mal was davon schicken?



wovon?

nightwish - wishmaster


----------



## basti (12. Oktober 2001)

na von dei musik


----------



## shiver (12. Oktober 2001)

garbage - nobody loves you.


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (12. Oktober 2001)

deftones rauf&runter grade minus blindfold


----------



## ghaleon (12. Oktober 2001)

kannste doch selber runterladen oda

nightwish - sleeping sun


----------



## schoRne (12. Oktober 2001)

oleander - boys don't cry

oldie-covers sind schon was feines


----------



## basti (12. Oktober 2001)

jo..hab ich scho..kinda boring...


----------



## ghaleon (12. Oktober 2001)

wiso langweilig


----------



## creutzfeld (12. Oktober 2001)

Dimmu Borgir - Blessings upon the Throne of Tyranny (weiss jetzt ned genau wie ma des schreibt auf jeden fall heisst des so [oder so ähnlich])

edit//
jetzt kommt cradle of filth - the twisted nails of faith


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (12. Oktober 2001)

in flames - colony
in flames - pinball map


----------



## nothing between (13. Oktober 2001)

muse - feeling good.


----------



## creutzfeld (13. Oktober 2001)

previous: cradle of filth - all hopeless in eclipse
current : eisregen - zeit zu spielen
next    : dimmu borgir - kings of the carneval creation


----------



## NeoX (13. Oktober 2001)

*...*

die beste band is am start...

böhse onkelz - köige für einen tag


----------



## basti (13. Oktober 2001)

slipknot - heretic song

wie war das mit nur einmal posten? *g*

p.s die onkelz haben ziemlich nachgelassen


----------



## NeoX (13. Oktober 2001)

*...*

was heißt nachgelassen???
ich find die immer noch hammer...
besonders das live in dortmund is der wahnsinn...


----------



## JuXX (13. Oktober 2001)

*Meine Top Songs die ich immer Höre*

Hier das PiC


----------



## basti (13. Oktober 2001)

also die live in do ist wirklich eine
der beste n und wenn nicht sogar die
beste. nur die neueren onkelz verlieren 
irgendwie an klasse..siehe neustes werk.
ausserdem werden die mir irgendiwe zu 
straight.

mfg

basti


----------



## NeoX (13. Oktober 2001)

*...*

meinst du das die zuviel elktro zeug mit einbauen oder was???


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (13. Oktober 2001)

*Re: Meine Top Songs die ich immer Höre*



> _Original geschrieben von JuXX _
> *Hier das PiC *


die scheibe suckt doch ... 

sepultura - roots bloody roots


----------



## HeRaTiK (13. Oktober 2001)

sup the chemist - Here


----------



## Psyclic (13. Oktober 2001)

lyricist lounge 2 - track 3 (hab die songlist nich *g*)
danach:
Track 4 *g*


----------



## Shiivva (13. Oktober 2001)

garbage - i think i'm paranoid


----------



## HeRaTiK (13. Oktober 2001)

@ psy:

01 - Notorious B.I.G. - 16 bars
02 - Mos Def & Pharoahe Monch feat. Nate Dogg - Oh no
03 - Q-Tip & Words - Makin' it blend
04 - Cocoa Brovaz - Get up
05 - Beanie Sigel - Get that dough
06 - Royce da 5'9'' - Let's grow
07 - Mos Def & Ghostface Killah - Ms. Fat Booty 2
08 - WKYA - Redman(ft. Saukrates)
09 - Talib Kweli & Dead Prez - Sharp shooters
10 - Kool G Rap & M.O.P. - Legendary street team
11 - Big Noyd & Prodigy - The grimy way
12 - Queens is (feat Prodigy)
14 - Big L feat. C-Town - Still here
15 - Dilated peoples - Right and exact
16 - Master Fùol JT Money & Pastor Troy - Watcha
17 - Macy Gray - I've commited murder (feat. Mos Def)
18 - Q-Tip - Outro live at the lounge
19 - Bonus track MOP, Kool G Rap


13 fehlt mir =[


----------



## UltraViolence (13. Oktober 2001)

At the drive in - One armed scissor

... und im Hintergrund läuft der Fernseher mit König Fussball ...

aber Schalke liegt gegen die blöden Schwaben aus Stuttgart 0 : 1 hinten, es gibt keinen Fussball - Gott mehr, *schüttelKopf*.


----------



## schoRne (13. Oktober 2001)

helge schneider - vogelhochzeit

der mann is einfach genial


----------



## NeoX (13. Oktober 2001)

*...*

es gibt einen fußballgott...

*Bor. M'gladbach    -    Bor. Dortmund     0:2*  

aber sonst läuft grad...

böhse onkelz - denket dem herrn


----------



## Mayday (13. Oktober 2001)

Weezer - Buddy Holly 

*rulerlied*

May


----------



## schoRne (13. Oktober 2001)

weezer - tired of *** 
*und noch ein ruler lied *


----------



## HeRaTiK (13. Oktober 2001)

Company Flow - Little Johnny From the Hospital - 02 - Suzy pulled a pistol on henry


----------



## pHiL (13. Oktober 2001)

*green day - basket case*
:::: pHiL


----------



## nothing between (13. Oktober 2001)

modjo - what i mean.


----------



## +++RaP[E]+ (13. Oktober 2001)

//me der weiße nigga hört- [d.12-American Psycho]

+++RaPE


----------



## ghaleon (13. Oktober 2001)

yelworc - combat


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (14. Oktober 2001)

dry kill logic - goodnight


----------



## ghaleon (14. Oktober 2001)

samsas traum - mein flaggschiff ist die sonne


----------



## MrBarcode (14. Oktober 2001)

Kid Loco - Cornu - Youpi ... ach ist das geil das Lied !!!


----------



## ghaleon (14. Oktober 2001)

samsas traum - sterbende liebe


----------



## pHiL (14. Oktober 2001)

* clawfinger - out to get me * 

:::: pHiL


----------



## creutzfeld (14. Oktober 2001)

lacrimosa - schakal


----------



## NeoX (14. Oktober 2001)

*...*

ich höre grad...

meine oma am telefon...


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (14. Oktober 2001)

metallica - harvester of sorrow


----------



## basti (14. Oktober 2001)

auch net schlecht  gibts das bei morpheus?


----------



## ghaleon (14. Oktober 2001)

samsas traum - dies ist kein traum


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (14. Oktober 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von basti _
> *auch net schlecht  gibts das bei morpheus? *



kann sein , ich find bei morph gar nix mehr


----------



## ghaleon (14. Oktober 2001)

morpheus suckt
audiogalaxy rockt

samsas traum - aber die liebe hoert niemals auf


----------



## basti (14. Oktober 2001)

meinte auch eher neox's oma *g*
also ich find bei morpheus alles.


----------



## ghaleon (14. Oktober 2001)

samsas traum - das ende kroent das werk


----------



## Quentin (14. Oktober 2001)

kittie - oracle
(vom neuen album, hoelle )


----------



## coypu? (14. Oktober 2001)

*...*

*pepe deluxe - before you leaving*

der immer wieder kommende ohrwurm aus der leviswerbung hör ich jetzt schon seit min. 3 stunden, najo ist happy der song und macht kreativ


----------



## pHiL (14. Oktober 2001)

* nirvana - come as you are * 
:::: pHiL


----------



## NeoX (14. Oktober 2001)

*...*

*Bill Ramsey - Pigalle Die große Mausefalle*


----------



## shiver (14. Oktober 2001)

jimi hendrix - all along the watchtower


----------



## schoRne (14. Oktober 2001)

rantanplan - mary burns


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (14. Oktober 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von shiver _
> *jimi hendrix - all along the watchtower *



woa genialst der song

boy hits car - im a cloud


----------



## coypu? (14. Oktober 2001)

*snuff - arsehole* 
bin weggekommen von pepedeluxe, nach ner zeit nervts


----------



## Tribalman (14. Oktober 2001)

current album : Tricky - Juxtapose
current track : Bom Bom Diggy


----------



## Tribalman (15. Oktober 2001)

*me again*

gerade eben : Gitane Demone - Stars of trash
jetzt : Glow - Mr. Brown


----------



## Klon (15. Oktober 2001)

Warum der Doppelpost?

Now: Marylin Manson - Sweet Dreams

Danach: Godsmack oda so


----------



## Tribalman (15. Oktober 2001)

*oops*

Schon behoben. Gab leichte "Probleme mit der Datenbank" und
ich mußte den Beitrag erneut posten. Lag wohl daran. Sorry.

gerade läuft : Sommersault & Xavier Naidoo - Way to mars


----------



## coypu? (15. Oktober 2001)

K's Choice - 03 I Smoke A Lot.mp3 <--


----------



## schoRne (15. Oktober 2001)

tracy chapman - fast cars


----------



## Klon (15. Oktober 2001)

Der Monsterspam Thread...

- > Future Breeze - Temple of Dreams (LAUT)*

* der Woofer pustet jede Kerze aus


----------



## Mayday (15. Oktober 2001)

D:\Coo\D I G I T A L L Y - I M P O R T E D - European Trance, Techno, Hi-NRG we can't define it!\incomplete\Blank & Jones - In Da Mix 0501 DI Exclusive.mp3

May


----------



## NeoX (15. Oktober 2001)

*...*

dance nation - lost (extended mix)

kennt einer von euch dj terance oder so???


----------



## ghaleon (15. Oktober 2001)

escape with romeo - music is dead


----------



## She (15. Oktober 2001)

:| Linkin Park ruulzz!
Linkin Park - Part of me
Linkin Park - My December

*in zimmer rumhüpfzz*
"Tanzen ist träumen...mit den Beinen"
Tanzen is soooo geil....abgehn is sooo geil

She *rocks the world*


----------



## Klon (15. Oktober 2001)

Hm von Linkin Parc bin ich fast wieder runta da hamwa die ganzen Sommaferien mit Kerzen ausgepustet.

Now listening to Aphex Twin - on


----------



## ghaleon (15. Oktober 2001)

linkin park sux
scheiss numetal

escape with romeo - rattle in our cages


----------



## HeRaTiK (15. Oktober 2001)

Armand Van Helden - 05 - Why Can't You Free Some Time


----------



## She (15. Oktober 2001)

Man ghaleon auf solche kommentare kann ich verzichten...
is echt nich bös gemeint, aber ich denke aus dem alter bist du doch raus!
*Geschmäcker sind verschieden*
lassen wir`s doch dabei!
Fanta4 - Krieger
Thomas D - König der Narren

Net bös sein Ghaleon
She


----------



## creutzfeld (15. Oktober 2001)

vorher

pyranja - im kreis
--------
jetzt

kinderzimmer productions - marijuana
--------
dann

fiva mc - kopf oder kragen


----------



## pHiL (15. Oktober 2001)

* red hot chili peppers - other side * 
:::: pHiL


----------



## NeoX (15. Oktober 2001)

*...*

bill ramsey - zuckerpuppe... *lol*


----------



## Mayday (15. Oktober 2001)

HIM - our diabolikal rapture

@neox findest du dein avatar nich ein wenig dumm ?

May


----------



## coypu? (15. Oktober 2001)

pixies - where is my mind? 

ps: hey nix gegen dumme avatare


----------



## She (15. Oktober 2001)

**abgehhhht**

Wow leute ich sags euch,...das leben is sooo unbeschreiblich geil!!!
Love u all

Linkin Park roxxx - in the end

n8 She


----------



## coypu? (15. Oktober 2001)

yub, das leben ist schön 

helge schneider - telefonmann


----------



## basti (16. Oktober 2001)

hmja..vorm schlafen gehen kann ich ja meinen
müll hier au noch abladen 

nickelback - how you remind me

freu mich aber schon auf meine gute n8 cassette
*g*

sodele


----------



## ghaleon (16. Oktober 2001)

das leben stinkt
die menschheit stinkt

eisregen - feindbild mensch


----------



## coypu? (16. Oktober 2001)

najo, wie mans nimmt
bis auf schule und ein paar anderen dingen ist mein leben schön, glaub ich ..

darling violetta - cure


----------



## Klon (16. Oktober 2001)

Aktuelle Playlist:

Gomez - Machismo
Moby - Flower
Trevor Rabin - Booster
BT feat. M Doughty - Never gone come back down

Gone in 60 Seconds O.S.T.

Smoooooooooooooothe


----------



## Mayday (16. Oktober 2001)

the village people - YMCA


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (16. Oktober 2001)

Strait up - A tribute to lynn strait - take it back feat.jonathan davis 
..


----------



## cascardian (16. Oktober 2001)

Meine Playlist sagt ich hör grade:

*L'âme Immortelle - The Everlasting Oblivion*

*L'âme Immortelle - The Immortal Part*

*Subway to Sally - Element des Verbechens*

*Subway to Sally - Die Rose im Wasser*

*Subway to Sally - Kleid aus Rosen*

*DJ Valium - Doin' It Again [Club Mix]*

*DJ Piccolo - Living on Video (Original Radio Edit)*

*J-M JARRE - Equinoxe*

*Muse - Minimum*

*Portishead - Roads*

*Rammstein - Ich will*

*Schiller - Körperbewegung*

*Future Breeze - Mind in Motion*

*Pulsdriver - Cambodia (Club Mix by T-Offline)*

*Björk - Aurora*


----------



## HeRaTiK (16. Oktober 2001)

him - Salt In Our Wounds


----------



## pHiL (16. Oktober 2001)

* green day - no pride * 
::: pHiL


----------



## basti (17. Oktober 2001)

the tramps - disco inferno 

p.s. burn baby burn *fg*


----------



## HeRaTiK (19. Oktober 2001)

defari - peoples choice


la underground baby....


----------



## shiver (19. Oktober 2001)

modjo - lady


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (19. Oktober 2001)

nonpoint . what a day


----------



## Psyclic (19. Oktober 2001)

jam fm

unknown artist - whatchu gonna do


----------



## NeoX (19. Oktober 2001)

*...*

atb - hold you (club mix)


----------



## Klon (19. Oktober 2001)

Actualy listening to Klon - The Stoned Bagpiper

http://www.digitaldeath.de/trax/klon - the stoned bagpiper.mp3

Ein billiger Track mit einer Melody die einen nach 2 minuten dumm wie Brot macht.


----------



## NeoX (20. Oktober 2001)

*...*

mellowtrax - sway


----------



## Klon (20. Oktober 2001)

Voodoo & Serano - Slide to the Vibe (YEAH)

danach 

Kai Tracid - Too much times

(wieder mit dem Woofer Kerzen ausblasen hrhrhrhrhrhrhr)


----------



## shiver (20. Oktober 2001)

modjo - what i mean


----------



## utopia (20. Oktober 2001)

rammstein - zwitter


----------



## She (21. Oktober 2001)

*is am tanzen* auf
linkin park - Forgotten


----------



## HeRaTiK (21. Oktober 2001)

rasco - the unassisted


----------



## shiver (21. Oktober 2001)

modjo - peace of mind.


----------



## utopia (21. Oktober 2001)

sach ma she hast du eigentlich auch was anderes zu tun als zu tanzen^^


----------



## She (21. Oktober 2001)

ach man war des jetzt bös gemeint utopia??ich tanz doch so gerne...und wenn ein geiles lied kommt tanz ich halt.jetzt tanz ich aber net!

Nirvana - Drain You
    mag tanzen doch sooo sehr!


----------



## ephiance (21. Oktober 2001)

rage straight to hell


----------



## Jan Seifert (21. Oktober 2001)

j.lo. feat. ja rule  -  i´m real


----------



## utopia (21. Oktober 2001)

ne keinesfalls mach ich auch gern aber du hast bisher zu jeden lied geschrieben das du tanzt


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (21. Oktober 2001)

dry kill logic - rot


----------



## Furunkel (21. Oktober 2001)

Live  - Overcome
Live  - I Alone
Creed - My Own Prison


----------



## Jan Seifert (21. Oktober 2001)

<center><font size="7"> ja*rule*  - put it on me</font></center>
voll der party song, voll zum abdancen!!!!!!


----------



## utopia (21. Oktober 2001)

samsas traum - phantasai, lieb' phantasai! [kellerkind version]
jaaaaaaaaaaa ich hab die neue samsas traum


----------



## coypu? (22. Oktober 2001)

Outline - four letter word
punkig


----------



## schoRne (22. Oktober 2001)

surform - pipeline

surfrock is goil ;-)


----------



## crowed (22. Oktober 2001)

marilyn manson - antichrist superstar
i just love this guy!


----------



## HeRaTiK (22. Oktober 2001)

Michael Jackson - 01 - You Rock My World


rofl...


----------



## SunBurner2k (22. Oktober 2001)

dry kill logic rockt...

aber momentan höre ich rauf und runter:
Alien Ant Farm - Anthology


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (22. Oktober 2001)

Sepultura - Ratamahatta


----------



## Klon (22. Oktober 2001)

Alt aber irre:

RMB - Spring
RMB - Reality (long vocal version)
RMB - Horizon


Schautz ma öfta ins Quizboardle jungs :]


----------



## Moartel (22. Oktober 2001)

Muss auch mal wieder.

Bad Religion - We're only gonna die


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (22. Oktober 2001)

GreenDay - The Grouch


----------



## S.A.M (23. Oktober 2001)

Hypetraxx - Paranoid (DJ Scot Project RMX)


----------



## utopia (23. Oktober 2001)

samsas traum - stromausfall im herzspital

im tiefentiefen wald da steht ein krankenhaus
da tauscht ein kleiner doctor liebenden die herzen aus
es sind nur 2 kleine schnitte dann schlaegt mein herz schon in dir
und pumpt meine liebe durch dich durch und deine sehnsucht fliesst in mir..

das lied is so schoen


----------



## coypu? (23. Oktober 2001)

Outline - revolution 
wiedermal ... punkig


----------



## S.A.M (23. Oktober 2001)

und noch ne technoscheibe  

lasgo - something (original....nich der rmx von jimmy goldschmitz...)


----------



## She (23. Oktober 2001)

Mal was älteres...damit die "älteren" auch wissen das ich auch was von musikkultur mitbekommen hab!!!! 

Tom Petty - Free Falling

Is auch n wunderschönes Lied zum Träumen find ich!

Lovley greetingz eure She


----------



## Klon (23. Oktober 2001)

Papa Roach - Between Angels and Insects :|


----------



## tievblau (23. Oktober 2001)

computerjockeys  -  plankton

oder die alte [computerjockeys]! just love it!
oder halt Deutschen HipHop!! EinsZwo rulez!


----------



## utopia (23. Oktober 2001)

samsas traum - phantasai lieb phantasai |kellerkind version|


----------



## S.A.M (23. Oktober 2001)

@Klon: saubere wahl.....mit papa roach lassen sich (zitat anfang)kerzen auspusten (zitat ende)


----------



## SunBurner2k (24. Oktober 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von S.A.M _
> *@Klon: saubere wahl.....mit papa roach lassen sich (zitat anfang)kerzen auspusten (zitat ende)   *



...nich nur mit Papa Roach


----------



## S.A.M (24. Oktober 2001)

klar, aber mit papa roach besonders


----------



## Klon (24. Oktober 2001)

Yo gestern is meine Walther P99 gekommen da musst ich  mich erst ma austoben, ehhe, dazu gehört gute Music!


----------



## utopia (24. Oktober 2001)

samsas traum - phantasai lieb phantasai

mit jeder musik kann man kerzen ausblasen wenn sie laut genug ist


----------



## coypu? (24. Oktober 2001)

closet monster - right from birth

yep, da hat utopia recht


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (24. Oktober 2001)

rage against the machine - testify


----------



## She (24. Oktober 2001)

Green Day - Welcome to paradise


----------



## S.A.M (24. Oktober 2001)

@utopia: aber nur mit manchen tracks macht das so richtig spaß


----------



## utopia (24. Oktober 2001)

samsas traum - scherenschnitt

ja zb samsas traum@sam


----------



## S.A.M (24. Oktober 2001)

@utopia: sorry kenn ich nich...


----------



## schoRne (24. Oktober 2001)

afi - the boy who destroyed the world


----------



## coypu? (24. Oktober 2001)

drive by punch - what if

hmm .. kA .. vieleicht punk? melody punk.. hrr hrr


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (24. Oktober 2001)

britney spears - one more time ....  

sepultura - roots bloody roots


----------



## lexi (24. Oktober 2001)

Amethystium - Ilona

kennt eh keine sau..


----------



## S.A.M (24. Oktober 2001)

Dance Nation - Sunshine


----------



## utopia (24. Oktober 2001)

glaub ich dir sam kennt keine sau
samsas traum - stirb endlich


----------



## NeoX (24. Oktober 2001)

*...*

dance nation - lost (extended mix)
:angel:


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (24. Oktober 2001)

green day - she


----------



## SunBurner2k (24. Oktober 2001)

jetzt:

Hed P.E. - Bartender

davor lief 

Afroman - Because I got High


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (24. Oktober 2001)

lagwagon - love story


----------



## Klon (24. Oktober 2001)

Xavier Naidoo - Sag es laut

danach 

Thomas D feat. Franka Potente - Wish
Die Firma - Die Eine
Guns'n'roses - November Rain
REM - Everybidy hurts


----------



## shiver (24. Oktober 2001)

mein bruder (und damit auch zwangsläufig ich) hört:

in joy and sorrow von him....... würg würg.


----------



## utopia (24. Oktober 2001)

samsas traum - an solaris


----------



## Klon (24. Oktober 2001)

Celtic Graces - Midnight Walker


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (24. Oktober 2001)

ich liebe diesen thread =)

krs one - sound of da police
whoop whoop thats da osund of da police
whoop whoop thats da sound of da beast


----------



## Psyclic (24. Oktober 2001)

jupp krs one rulez..
im mom

city high - what would you do

danach

j shin - please please


----------



## schiieech (25. Oktober 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von utopia _
> *glaub ich dir sam kennt keine sau
> samsas traum - stirb endlich *


jo, die kennt wirklich fast keiner
abwohl die saugeile mucke machen, muss man mal so sagen...
is halt eher ne art "undergroundband"

und "utopia" ist der name ihres aktuellen albums...

s.


----------



## Scalé (25. Oktober 2001)

Everlast - Put your Lights on
In extremo - In extremo

btw: krs war die abkürzung meiner schule *G*


----------



## Psyclic (25. Oktober 2001)

afu ra - mortal kombat


----------



## Mayday (25. Oktober 2001)

Afroman - Let's all get Drunk

irgendwie lustig!

May


----------



## utopia (25. Oktober 2001)

samsas traum - die kinderarmee


----------



## S.A.M (25. Oktober 2001)

Ian van Dahl - Castles in the sky (extended vinyl)


----------



## Psyclic (25. Oktober 2001)

ja ja das is schon n lustiger threa hier....
*postingpunktmach*

city high - what would you do (radio version)


----------



## Comander_Keen (25. Oktober 2001)

Jep find ich auch...
bei mir läuft gerade 

System of a Down - Toxicity

danach

Rage against the Machine - Bulls on Parade



MfG       Comander_Keen  (Hardcore rulez !!!)


----------



## Klon (25. Oktober 2001)

Stained - Epiphany

dann warscheinlich 

Linkin Parc - In the end


----------



## S.A.M (25. Oktober 2001)

schöner thread  
aber viele technofreaks scheints hier nich zu geben  

Charly Lownoise - Wonderfull Days 2001


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (25. Oktober 2001)

static-X - this is not


----------



## Klon (25. Oktober 2001)

SAM, ich hör zwar fast nur Metal und CrossOver/Punk aber im Sommer überkommts mich und dann is Trance angesagt 

Und da ich kein Instrument spiel bau ich mir halt selber ein paar electro Trax ( http://www.digitaldeath.de/trax/ )


Actualy listening to: REM - Everybody hurts


----------



## S.A.M (25. Oktober 2001)

@Klon: i know.....aber wie machst du die (proggys? keybord?)

Sum41 - Fat Lip


----------



## Klon (25. Oktober 2001)

Mainly mit Fruity Loops 3, Samples zieh ich irgendwo oder machse mit diversen Samplern (z.B. "Sampled" )und Wave-Editoren.


----------



## S.A.M (25. Oktober 2001)

Interessant......werd ich mal ausprobieren  

Alien Ant Farm - Smooth Criminal


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (25. Oktober 2001)

forrest gump soundtrack


----------



## SunBurner2k (25. Oktober 2001)

was meint ihr, schaffen wir es mit diesem Thread, den Rekord an Posts pro Thread zu brechen??? Hab zwar keine Ahnung, wo der liegt, aber des passt schon.


4 Lyn - Bahama Mama


----------



## Klon (25. Oktober 2001)

Denke schon 

Future Breeze - Temple of my Dreams
Kai Tracid - Too many times
Voodoo & Serano - Slide to the vibe


----------



## creutzfeld (25. Oktober 2001)

South Park - Mr Hankey's Christmas Songs - 01 - Mr. Garrison - Merry Fuckin Christmas 


cooler titel


----------



## S.A.M (26. Oktober 2001)

franxter - tech-no-***


----------



## SunBurner2k (27. Oktober 2001)

American HiFi - Flavour of the Week


----------



## Psyclic (27. Oktober 2001)

Killa Kela -  whats up ?

dann

DJ Maj - Gung Ho


----------



## utopia (27. Oktober 2001)

samsas traum - terra titanic


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (27. Oktober 2001)

soundgarden - black hole sun


----------



## Mayday (27. Oktober 2001)

Dr Dre - Put it on me
Jay-Z - H to the Izzo

rulen irgendwie die lieder ...

May


----------



## creutzfeld (27. Oktober 2001)

godsmack - awake 

dann:

soulfly - primitive


----------



## Klon (27. Oktober 2001)

Noch einer der Godsmack kennt!!!!

Godsmack - Someone in London
TheRasmus - Small town


----------



## S.A.M (27. Oktober 2001)

The Horrorist - Mission Extasy


----------



## Quentin (27. Oktober 2001)

hey hoho das lass ich mir nicht bieten 

godsmack - awake... hell yeah 
going down und greed sind auch ziemlich genial


hm... auf welchem soundtrack warn die drauf, von da kenn ich sie...

entweder MI:2 (drecksfilm *g*) oder Scream3 (najo..)

*edit.* amazon sei dank... godsmack sind mit going down auf dem mission impossible 2 (drecksfilm, wie gesagt *g*) vertreten 

wurscht, band rockt :|


----------



## creutzfeld (27. Oktober 2001)

godsmack kenn ich scho ziemlich lang... a freundin von mir hat mir mal a paar mp3s gschickt... von da kenn ichs... 


system of a down - sugar (rockz!!!!!!!)

dann 

cradle of filth - queen of winter (throned) (15 oder 16 minuten... einfach nur geil )

*<edit>*
MI2 war aber noch besser als scream 3... der is der schlechteste... fortsetzungen sucken!!
*</edit>*


----------



## Mayday (27. Oktober 2001)

Fear Factory - Edge Crusher
Fear Factory - Shock

May


----------



## SunBurner2k (27. Oktober 2001)

system of a down is der hammer!

s.o.a.d. - shimmy


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (27. Oktober 2001)

the offspring - smash - killboy powerhead


----------



## S.A.M (27. Oktober 2001)

@creutzfeld: scream 3 rulez! MI2 suxx

scream 3 is der beste teil der trilogie....


----------



## creutzfeld (27. Oktober 2001)

@ S.A.M is wohl geschmackssache trotzdem find ich scream 3 den schlechtesten... is genau so wie bei der weisse hai um nur ein beispiel zu nennen (boh ich red wieda geschwollen daher... ) teil 1 war geil - teil 2 ging noch so - teil 3 war ******** und überzogen - teil 4 (wenns den überhaupt gibt??) hab ich ned gesehn....


----------



## S.A.M (27. Oktober 2001)

jo....alles geschmackssache

The Horrorist - One night in NYC


----------



## Mayday (27. Oktober 2001)

The Horrorist - One night in NYC
Das lied ruled!

May


----------



## S.A.M (27. Oktober 2001)

öhm ja.....


----------



## creutzfeld (27. Oktober 2001)

system of a down - aerials

sagt ma habt ihr alle nix besseres zu tun als hier zu posten?


----------



## Klon (27. Oktober 2001)

Nirvana - Lithium !


----------



## ::RELOAD:: (27. Oktober 2001)

Jimmy Hendrix  - Foxy Lady


----------



## creutzfeld (27. Oktober 2001)

ill nino - i am loco

danach:

millencollin - no cigar


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (27. Oktober 2001)

strait up - a tribute to lynn strait of snot - Reaching Out (feat Mark Mcgrath)


----------



## Mayday (27. Oktober 2001)

Megaherz - Miststück (passt irgendwie zu meiner EX)
Marylin Manson - Sweet Dreams ( Are made of this)

May


----------



## Moartel (28. Oktober 2001)

Lacrimosa - Alleine zu zweit
Lacrimosa - Copycat
Lacrimosa - Einsamkeit
Lacrimosa - Halt mich
Muss mal selber ein paar Songs von denen saugen.


----------



## Klon (28. Oktober 2001)

Yoooo Lacrimosa rockt auch!

amorphis - alone
Motörhead - Overkill
Klon - Sorcer


----------



## S.A.M (28. Oktober 2001)

Bob the builder - can we fix it?


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (28. Oktober 2001)

korn - no place to hide


----------



## Quentin (28. Oktober 2001)

kim wilde - kids in america
(das lagwagon cover kommt auch gut )


----------



## shiver (28. Oktober 2001)

bush - the people that we love


----------



## creutzfeld (28. Oktober 2001)

asp - und wir tanzten


----------



## Dorian Iten (28. Oktober 2001)

sublime - scarlet begonias

hehe alte stylas *bummdubudamm hell yeah!! *sing* boumboumbamm*


-döS


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (28. Oktober 2001)

klar kenn ich sublime 

sublime - doin'time


----------



## Dorian Iten (28. Oktober 2001)

yeah!! und
sublime - santaria
        - wrong way
        - love is what I got  [ <-- fettt ]


kennt wer ska-p?


----------



## S.A.M (28. Oktober 2001)

rammstein - feuer frei


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (28. Oktober 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von .:döS:. _
> *yeah!! und
> sublime - santaria
> - wrong way
> ...



skpunk? less than jake ? =)


----------



## Dorian Iten (28. Oktober 2001)

ska-ska-ska-ska-*lufthol*-ska-ska-ska-ska-ska......


----------



## schoRne (28. Oktober 2001)

ska-p is nicht schlecht und wenn ich 
die texte verstehen würde, wären sie noch besser 

fenix tx - surf song


----------



## Furunkel (28. Oktober 2001)

Live - Simple creed


----------



## Moartel (28. Oktober 2001)

Ramstein - Küss mich


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (28. Oktober 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von shiver _
> *bush - the people that we love *



wie isn das neue album?


----------



## creutzfeld (28. Oktober 2001)

marilyn manson - coma black

dann

marilyn manson - valentines day


die leider sind am geilsten vom neuen album...


----------



## Vargr (28. Oktober 2001)

Steve von Till ( Neurosis ) - As the crow flies.
Nach dem durchhören könnte ich mich grad erhängen, ist ziemliche Depri Mucke !


----------



## S.A.M (28. Oktober 2001)

Bob the builder - mambo nr. 5   :-(


----------



## Klon (28. Oktober 2001)

Pulp Fiction S.O.T - Dusty Springfield "Son of a Preacher"

Natalie Merchant & 10000 Maniacs "These are they days"

Das baut wieder auf, 100%


----------



## S.A.M (28. Oktober 2001)

DJ Mirko Milano - Stop&Go


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (29. Oktober 2001)

the offspring - i choose


----------



## Furunkel (29. Oktober 2001)

Creed - Unforgiven
Foo Fighters - kung fu fightin
        Live - Deep enough


----------



## SunBurner2k (29. Oktober 2001)

Hammerfall - Stone Cold

danach:

Metalium - Fight

.........this rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrockxxxxxxxx!!!  :>


----------



## GoLLuM (29. Oktober 2001)

war da nich mal irgendwann die rede von: nur ein posting pro user?

naja, dann muss ich hier auch mal wieder was posten: *fabolous, nate dogg - y'all can't deny it!!* <---das rult !

cya
g:


----------



## SunBurner2k (29. Oktober 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von GoLLuM _
> *war da nich mal irgendwann die rede von: nur ein posting pro user?
> *



... muss ich wohl irgendwie übersehen haben...  

Metalium - Metalium


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (29. Oktober 2001)

machine head - ten ton hammer


----------



## Moartel (29. Oktober 2001)

Lacrimosa - Das Schweigen


----------



## creutzfeld (29. Oktober 2001)

machine head rulez!!! the more things change rulez auch!!! 

machine head- take my scars


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (29. Oktober 2001)

machinehead - davidian


----------



## Klon (29. Oktober 2001)

Bruce Springsteen - Streets of Philadelphia


----------



## Cubina (29. Oktober 2001)

me tut grad 
Mobb Deep - Quiet Storm 
hörn


----------



## HeRaTiK (29. Oktober 2001)

urgs...

ich find nur die infamous gut von mobb deep... (aber richtig gut!!!)

der rest von den jungs is echt fürn mülleimer...




amad jamal - the renaissance


danach:

lmno - Grin & Bear It (beat junkies remix)


----------



## Dorian Iten (29. Oktober 2001)

J5 - finish first

just love it, styla bros.


----------



## Scalé (29. Oktober 2001)

In extremo - Vollmond
In extremo - Weiberfell
Manowar - Courage
Manowar - Hearts of steel


----------



## Klon (29. Oktober 2001)

Manowar - Courage

Wohl mit eine der genialsten Rockbaladen ever written 

Iron Maidon - Fear of the dark danach


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (29. Oktober 2001)

amad jamal - LA City
*zuheratikschau*  

danach naughty by nature - hiphop hooray
dilated peoples - worst comes 2 worst


----------



## Moartel (30. Oktober 2001)

Lacrimosa - Fassade III
Lacrimosa - Alles Lüge

Morpheus r0xx.
Bin wieder am mp3 saugen. Hab viel zu lange pausiert.


----------



## mR.fLopPy (30. Oktober 2001)

jetzt gerade:

pokemon - to be a master /hidden under\ alien ant farm - smooth criminal..

scheiss freunde.. die haben das lied gesuckt und um benannt... (das ist schon der 4. einfahrer  *grml*)

danach.. southpark - uncle fucka

jaaaa *g*


----------



## KickBillGates (30. Oktober 2001)

Also bei mir läuft gerade 
the 69 Eyes - Brandon Lee oh mist gerade aus. Na dann läuft jetzt wohl Marilyn Manson - the Nobodies.


----------



## Cubina (31. Oktober 2001)

yehaw...
ich hab die neue ja rule - love is pain auf vinyl gewonnen...
lälälä
nur zu dumm dass nur meine sis nen plattenspieler hat 
aber trotzdem is die genial


----------



## Franz (31. Oktober 2001)

ACDC - Big Balls


----------



## Klon (31. Oktober 2001)

Böse Onkelz - Das ist mein Leben
WSK - Was Freiheit ist
WSK - Die Gedanken sind frei


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (31. Oktober 2001)

Emil Bulls - Take On Me
Emil Bulls - Smells Like Rock'N'Roll
Emil Bulls - Leaving you with this

dann hätte ich noch:

Linkin Park - Hybrid Theory (Album + EP)
Linkin Park - One Step Closer (Single + 2 Bonustraxx)

Mein absoluter Liebling:

4LYN - LYN 

Das is soo geil das Lied, vor allem wenn man grad mies drauf is, so wie ich die letzten paar Wochen.


----------



## mR.fLopPy (31. Oktober 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von -=[KfD]Gouraud=- _
> *
> 
> Mein absoluter Liebling:
> ...



jo das lied ist kewl...


----------



## Klon (1. November 2001)

paradise lost - behind the grey
paradise lost - same
paradise lost - SAY JUST WORDS


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (1. November 2001)

metallica - welcome home (sanitarium)
metallica - orion


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (1. November 2001)

Linkin Park - Forgotten

danach:

Linkin Park - High Voltage


----------



## Quentin (1. November 2001)

*The Doors - Break On Through.mp3*

ääähhhhh

*The Doors - Break On Through*


----------



## shiver (1. November 2001)

TAINTED LOVE - MARILYN MANSON (WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!)


----------



## Mayday (1. November 2001)

Nightmare on Wax - Les Nuits

sowas is noch "musik"

May


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (1. November 2001)

Crazy Town - Think Fast

*"Do that shit, uhh" *

Crazy Town - Only When I'm Drunk

Supegeile Gitarreneinlagen.


----------



## Mayday (1. November 2001)

ich wär mal dafür das der thread geschlossen wird ...

is doch zum größten teil nur sternchensammeln

May


----------



## Klon (2. November 2001)

Na ja ich hät ohne diesen Thread mir net 4LYN - LYN gezogen, ... WIE GEIL!!!

Onkelz - Wieder mal nen Tag verschenkt
Bandits - Catch me


----------

